# Bulletins de salaire Pajemploi par courrier



## Nanou91 (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir les collègues,
Recevez-vous tous les 3 mois (donc 4 fois pas an) les bulletins de salaire Pajemploi par courrier ?
j'en ai reçu il y a quelques jours. Mais ils ont oublié JUILLET ...
Certaines d'entre vous aussi ?
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Ariv42 (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir 
D'habitude je les reçois mais je n'ai pas encore reçu les derniers 
A voir


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Octobre 2022)

Oui je les reçois toujours aussi par papier ... et effectivement je me suis faite la même réflexion j'ai eu AOUT mais pas JUILLET !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonne fin de soirée !


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Octobre 2022)

Pfffff sont vraiment pas doués Pajemploi.... C'est quand même pas compliqué ce qu'ils ont à faire...


----------



## Couleurcafe (30 Octobre 2022)

BONSOIR, alors personnellement il y a bien longtemps que  je ne reçois plus mes bulletins de salaire par la poste, et c'est bien regrettable à mon avis!


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Octobre 2022)

@Couleurcafe 
Il y a quelques années, ils avaient décidé de ne plus les envoyer, prétextant que les PE n'avaient qu'à les imprimer et nous les remettre.
Sauf que beaucoup de PE prétextent ne pas avoir d'imprimante ou pas le temps ou ceci ou cela.
Donc les ass mat avaient poussé une gueulante. Du coup Pajemploi avait rajouté dans notre espace Salarié une ligne : "souhaitez-vous recevoir vos BS papier ?"
Il suffisait de cocher OUI. Ils les envoient que 4 fois par an donc en général 3 ou 4 enveloppes d'un coup avec une fois pour moi jusqu'à 42 BS reçus d'un coup...


----------



## booboo (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
Alors moi aussi ça fait looonnnttteemmmps que je les reçois plus.
Je viens d'aller voir , effectivement j'ai une ligne:
"A titre dérogatoire à l'ordonnance de simplification du 18/06/2015, je souhaite que le centre national Pajemploi continue à m'adresser mes   bulletins de salaire sous format papier uniquement" mais je ne peux pas  le modifier  .


----------



## Couleurcafe (30 Octobre 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
  

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
  

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
  

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
  

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
  

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
  

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
  

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
  

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
  

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
  

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

Voici mon espace je n'ai pas de ligne qui me donne accès à  cette demande???????


----------



## booboo (30 Octobre 2022)

Si dans mes données personnelles


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Octobre 2022)

Peut-être qu'il y avait une date limite pour demander ce choix de l'envoi des BS par courrier.


----------



## Couleurcafe (30 Octobre 2022)

OK MAIS TOUT PAREIL     BOOBOO  impossible de cocher ou décocher le oui et le non


----------



## Couleurcafe (30 Octobre 2022)

Je pense effectivement que l'on a raté le coche pour opter à ce choix 
Tant pis je fais sans et ça fonctionne.......


----------



## Euphrasie (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir Nanou,

Le 17 octobre, j'ai bien reçu mes bulletins, avec 3 manquants pour 2 parents (juillet et août). J'ai donc signalé et réclamé via mon compte en donnant les dates, nom et n° d'employeurs.

Et voici la réponse obtenu qui m'a agacée, genre ça se dédouane, tranquillou :

_En réponse à votre courriel du 23/10/2022, je vous informe qu'un bug technique a empêché l'envoi des bulletins de salaire pour cette période. De ce fait, je vous invite à vous rapprocher de vos employeurs afin que ceux-ci vous imprime exceptionnellement vos bulletins de salaire, et vous les fasse parvenir. 
Je reste à votre disposition, MADAME ..... , pour tout renseignement complémentaire.
Sincères salutations._

Bein non, hors de question, que je m'adresse à mes employeurs qui ne sont pas responsables. 
J'ai donc refait un second courriel qui en substance dit ceci...
Le bug technique est depuis réparé, la défaillance provient de votre administration et non de mes employeurs, je vous remercie de bien vouloir m'imprimer les bulletins manquants.

J'ai eu cette fois une réponse favorable... Bon, l'avenir me dira si ils tiennent parole. 

Belle soirée.


----------



## elinounou42 (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,                                                                                                                                                                                                                             je reçois les bulletins de pajemploi par courrier,                                                                                                                                                           et moi aussi sur 6 employeurs il me manque les bulletins de salaire du mois de juillet pour 5 employeurs.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir
Ben je ne savais pas qu on pouvait encore les recevoir par courrier ☹️


----------



## Nanou91 (31 Octobre 2022)

@Euphrasie 
Le simple fait de voir ton nom illumine ma journée.... 
J'avais fait à une époque la même réclamation, et j'avais eu droit à la même réponse...
Donc je m'étais imprimé les BS manquants...
Et lors de l'envoi suivant, je les avais eus dans le courrier.
Donc là avant de les imprimer je vais attendre de voir s'ils finissent pas arriver dans 3 mois.


----------



## abelia (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, moi aussi je ne savais pas que certaines les recevaient encore par courrier 🤔

Comme il faut que je réclame mes bulletins tous les mois pour pratiquement tous les parents (imprimante en panne, oublie, etc) j'ai essayé de changer mais comme les filles je ne peux pas... Dommage


----------



## Euphrasie (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Je reviens vers vous afin de vous informer que ma demande écrite à été honorée aujourd'hui même ! Par contre c'est vraiment imprimé car les 3 documents ne sont pas bleus comme d'habitude.

Donc pour celles à qui manquent des bulletins durant cet été vous pouvez en faire la demande. Je précise que la réponse positive ne venait pas de la première personne qui m'avait répondu. Je m'y attendais, c'est pourquoi, j'ai retenté en ignorant cette personne. 

Belle soirée à toute


----------

